# Cruz tablet t408



## Theb0ss17 (May 15, 2012)

I have a Cruz tablet t408 it wont charge when turned on but charges when it's off how would I fix this ?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

could be a firmware issue.flashing new firmware may be the only fix.be aware flashing droid devices.does pose a risk of bricking it.


----------



## Theb0ss17 (May 15, 2012)

I factory reseted my tablet it didn't fix the problem.is that what u mean ?


----------

